# Ipad et changement d'ordinateur



## MayaMac (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
habitant à la Réunion, je compte acheter un Ipad lors de mes vacances en métropole l'été prochain. Je sais que pour l'activation de l'Ipad, il faut le raccorder à Itunes. Je pourrai le faire sur le mac de mon beau-père.
Mes doutes et mes questions : mon Ipad sera ainsi "marié" avec l'itunes de mon beau-pere, ou alors je me trompe? Je pourrai (facilement ?, comment?) le configurer avec mon Itunes une fois de retour chez moi? Je pourrai conserver ce que j'ai installé dessus (achats, téléchargement, photos,...)? 
Concrètement, comment ça se passe?

Merci pour vos avis et conseils...


----------



## MayaMac (17 Mai 2011)

Bon ben, je n'ai pas inspiré beaucoup de monde...
Peut-être n'ai-je pas été clair dans mon explication?
Bon, je reformule ma question :
En gros, et en espérant être clair, je voudrais savoir si je peux initialiser mon Ipad tout neuf sur l'ordinateur de quelqu'un d'autre, l'utiliser un temps, et ensuite, une fois de retour chez moi,  resynchroniser l'Ipad avec mon Mac tout en conservant les éventuelles données que j'ai pu installer dessus entre temps....

siouplait.....:love:


----------



## Ealdu (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour 
Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de réponse à ta question car pas de problème! 


Quand tu change d'ordi pour un neuf par exemple, tu ne perds pas tes données pour autant. Là, c'est pareil, aucun problème tu suis les instructions à l'écran. 
Et puis cherche un peu par toi même: Google ou le mode d'emploi du Mac ou de l'ipad.


----------



## MayaMac (18 Mai 2011)

Merci Ealdu,

peut-etre en effet que je me creuse la tête pour pas grand chose.
Cependant, et pour l'avoir déjà fait, le cas n'est pas tout à fait comme si je changeait d'ordinateur à moi.
Dans le cas présent, je changerai également de compte Itunes (passant de celui de mon beau-père au mien). Il me semblait que ce n'était pas vraiment possible (sinon, c'est comme passer chez un pote et lui copier toute sa bibliothèque Itunes...je crois pas qu'Apple autorise ça.)
M'enfin s'il n'y a pas de possibilité, ben je n'achèterai rien sur l'App Store pendant mes congés, et j'attendrai d'être de retour chez moi.

A moins, faut que je vérifie tiens, s'il est possible de faire des achats avec son propre compte Itunes depuis l'ordi de quelqu'un d'autre...?
C possible ça?


----------



## Ealdu (18 Mai 2011)

Quand tu branches ton iPad tu crées ton compte, aucun problème, la non plus. La seule chose, tu ne peux pas partager tes applications. C'est tout.

Cherche pas midi à 14h.


----------



## MayaMac (18 Mai 2011)

Ok, merci 

je n'ai plus de question !


----------

